# - ? ? ? ? ?

## Jedi_Lee

*cyclon 011v2* 
 ...  :  *    .*   
 ,         .  -**,           .     - .     .           .  ,  ,   :   -,    ,    ...    ...  !   ,   ,   ,   ,     ,      ...        . 
      ,        .   *  !*   -    ?   ?         ?

----------


## Pentax

-     ?   .
    ,       (   )      . 
:    ?   ,  -   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*!*   

> :    ?

  *!*    

> ,  -

----------


## Pentax

.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ...- ,     .   : " -       ""  ""   ."       ...      .  ,      ...    ,    - ... , , ...... ...      -...  -  "".       ,  ...

----------


## Pentax

,    .  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,    .  .

  ...!   ,  ...      ...   ,

----------


## Pentax

)).     -    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )).     -    .

  ...    ,   ,   - ...  ...   ,         ... 
  :    . :  KSTG 912 : RP/A  : 0810     : *KSTG 912 RP/A 0810*              -...    .

----------

